# Annual Committee Elections 2014



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It is that time of year again where the Club's committee members need to be elected to post as part of our AGM and EvenTT weekend. This is an opportunity for any current committee members to re-stand for their positions and for any other Club members to also put themselves forward for a position on the committee.

To stand for a position on the Club committee you need to submit your manifesto via email to [email protected] by the deadline of midnight on Saturday 28th June. You also need to be supported by two Club members, one to propose and one to second you, who need to also email [email protected] stating their full name, Club membership number, your full name and the position you wish to stand for. These also need to be recieved before the deadline to support your manifesto.

On Sunday 29th June every person wishing to stand will have their application posted on the TTOC Members Forum for all Club members to review and any discussion to commence.

The voting will commence on Friday 4th July at 6pm and will last for 7 days, closing on Friday 11th at 6pm.

We encourage all members to ask any questions they would like on the relevant threads on the Members Forum and then cast their votes online if they are happy to do so. You will be able to vote in person at the AGM on the evening of Saturday 12th July and these votes will be added to the online numbers before the new committee for 2014/2015 will be announced during the AGM. Online votes will be recorded to ensure additional votes in person cannot be cast if a member has already voted online.

We urge all members to take part in the committee election process by either considering standing for a committee role or also by casting your votes when the candidates are announced, as last year only 10% of our membership voted.

*EvenTT14*

We only have three weeks now before EvenTT14 is upon us so if you have not yet bought your ticket now really is the time. Please visit here to do so:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/tickets


----------

